
Deep Learning for Classifying Hotel Aesthetics Photos - datitran
https://devblogs.nvidia.com/deep-learning-hotel-aesthetics-photos/
======
datitran
Hotel comparison site idealo.de trained two Deep Neural Networks to
automatically assess the aesthetic and technical quality of millions of hotel
images

